

Ask HN: Online RTS game back end tutorial, any help? - cnnamon

Starting one up, but finding it hard to understand how it should work..
======
Eraden
Which language?

~~~
cnnamon
I was planning on using php for backend and javascript+html5 for front end.

~~~
Eraden
I could say to propose you to use NodeJS instead but probably you already
heard that. First at read this:

[http://buildnewgames.com/real-time-
multiplayer/](http://buildnewgames.com/real-time-multiplayer/)

This will describe you complexity of real time client-server communication.

Start with login, go slowly to current game session state and updating it.
Better make couple dummy games before you sit down on something really
serious.

